# HAL po aktualizacji nie startuje

## marcus075

Witam.

Używałem HALa 0.5.7. Po którymś zapuszczeniu 

```

emerge world

```

i aktualizacji HALa do wersji 0.5.9 przestał się on odpalać... :-/ Probowalem przemergowac dbus-a, reemergowalem HALa, ale nic z tego.

Przy odpalaniu systemu pojawia się tylko "[ !! ]" przy HAL-deamonie.

Pomocy.

----------

## kurak

emerge  --info. Pokaż również 

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

----------

## marcus075

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.3_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Jul 2007 13:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib alsa atm berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dri dts dv dvd dvdread fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv idn imlib ipod isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde libg++ mad midi mmx motif mozilla mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt4 readline reflection sdl session slang spl sqlite sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vidix vorbis x86 xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
nie_wiem ~ # /etc/init.d/hald restart

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                     [ !! ]

```

----------

## Redhot

Looknij w:

```
cat /var/log/daemon.log

```

----------

## arek.k

Hal się uaktualnia raczej bezproblemowo (chyba), więc zapytam standardowo o etc-update (było?).

----------

## marcus075

etc-update było.

```
nie_wiem ~ # cat /var/log/daemon.log

cat: /var/log/daemon.log: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

----------

## arek.k

Jeśli nie masz /var/log/daemon.log to są dwa wyjścia:

1. nie masz włączonego logowania dla syslog, lub syslog-ng (chociaż dla nich chyba domyślnie jest włączone). Nigdy nie używałem żadnego z nich, więc nie mam pewności. W razie czego tu sąprzykładowe pliki. 

2. Używasz metalog. Możesz dodać np. poniższy wpis do pliku konfiguracyjnego: 

```
# nano -w /etc/metalog.conf

Daemon:

  facility = "daemon"

  logdir   = "/var/log/daemon"

  break    = 1
```

Logi będą w ktalogu /var/log/daemon/.

Po zmodyfikowaniu plików konfiguracyjnych, restart logera, np.: 

```
# /etc/init.d/metalog restart
```

----------

## marcus075

Nie mam metalog-a w /etc/init.d/, mam za to syslog-ng.

----------

## arek.k

Masz w /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf linijkę destination 

```
daemon { file("/var/log/daemon.log"); };
```

 (bez # na początku  :Wink: )?

----------

## marcus075

Nie mam.

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 20$

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

options {

        chain_hostnames(off);

        sync(0);

        # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

        # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

        # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

        # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

        stats(43200);

};

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

```

Tak wygląda mój /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

----------

## arek.k

Nie znam syslog-ng, ale z tego co widzę w przykładowym pliku konfiguracyjnym powinieneś dodać następujace linijki: 

```
destination daemon { file("/var/log/daemon.log"); };

filter f_daemon { facility(daemon); };

log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(daemon); };
```

Restart syslog-ng i powinno chyba działać (powinny pojawić się logi usług).

Jeśli nie, to przeanalizuj przykładowy config (podany wyżej link). Ja nie mam możliwości sprawdzić konfiguracji syslog-ng.

Możesz też najpierw sprawdzić, czy nie ma logów usług w /var/log/messages. Nie znam syslog-ng, ale domyślam się, że bez filtrowania wszystko trafia do pliku messages.

----------

## random_hero

Mam ten sam problem i to juz od dluzszego czasu. Rozwiązaniem (no, powiedzmy) był powrót do HAL 0.5.7 i zamaskowanie nowszych wersji (mam dokładnie 0.5.7.1-r3). Kiedyś szukałem na forach i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi dlaczego może się tak dziać. Za to na laptopie z amd64 działa wersja 0.5.9 bez najmniejszego problemu (nowy HAL nie działa u mnie na ~x86), ale nie sądzę żeby to miało jakieś znaczenie.

P.S.: logi masz pewnie w /var/log/messages skoro tak jest w konfigu (też tak mam przy syslog-ng).

----------

## radek-s

Sprawa wyglada tak - u mnie hald startuje, ale nie wykrywa żadnego nośnika. Po powrocie do starszej wersji hal-0.5.7.1-r5 wszystko pracuje i nośniki są wykrywane. Za każdym razem wykonywałem etc-update...i co tu może być nie tak!?

----------

## joker

bardzo czesty blad, wielu ludzi na forum to zglaszalo, sam tez tak mam. niektorym pomaga przekompilowanie hala po gphoto2, ktore to podobno psuje jakies pliki (o ile dobrze pamietam). rozwiazan na razie brak :/ (przynajmniej na nic nie znalazlem) wiec trzeba sie trzymac wersji 0.5.7

cos mi sie tez wydaje, ze to bylo zwiazane z wersjami jajka 2.6.18 i wyzszymi

----------

## marcus075

Bleah. Wróciłem do HAL-a 0.5.7-r5, wszystko działa. Zamaskowałem HALa, będę miał spokój.

----------

## sebas86

Skoro jest to tak częsty błąd, to chyba jest już zgłoszony na bugzilli HAL-a lub chociaż zgłoszono uwagę odnośnie ebuilda?  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

Pierwsze primo:

```

illea conf.d # cat /etc/conf.d/hald | grep VERBOSE

HALD_VERBOSE="no"

```

?

Jeśli tak, ustaw na yes, potem

```

/etc/init.d/hald restart

```

i pokaż co ciekawego pojawia się w /var/log/messages.

Edit: u mnie

```

illea log # uname -a

Linux illea 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 1 14:19:53 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6420 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

zestaw

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.13  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13  USE="crypt hal" 0 kB

```

działa.

----------

## marcus075

```
nie_wiem conf.d # cat /etc/conf.d/hald | grep VERBOSE

cat: /etc/conf.d/hald: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
```

Nie mam zielonego pojęcia dlaczego tak a nie inaczej.

----------

## argasek

Uuu, niefajnie. No to:

```

nano /etc/conf.d/hald

```

i umieść tam:

```

RC_NEED=""

HALD_VERBOSE="yes"

```

----------

## latek

Witam

Miałem podobnie z halem.

Emerge na początku kompilacji hala wypluł o błędnym configu kernela.

Po rekompilacji i zmianie kernela hal smiga normalnie.

----------

## marcus075

argasek: ani w /var/log/messages ani w /var/log/daemon.log nie pojawia się nic na temat HALa. Nie chcę się mądrzyć, ale to pewnie dlatego, że mam 0.5.7.1-r5. Emergować najnowszy?

latek: w czasie pierwszej instalacji HALa nie było problemów (żadnych, ani z kernelem, ani z niczym takim), dopiero aktualizacja do 0.5.9 sobie ze mnie żartuje.

----------

## latek

To co napisałem wcześniej pokazało się przy aktualizacji.

Poprzednia wersja chodziła bez problemów.

----------

## marcus075

Przy akutualizacji HAL też nie wyrzuca problemów z kernelem.

----------

## argasek

@marcus075: nie mam pomysłów w takim razie. Jeśli chcesz próbować z wersją 0.5.9, to polecam zrobić sobie wcześniej binarną paczkę via quickpkg z wersji istniejącej, na potrzeby szybkiego przywrócenia.

----------

## znal

Ja mam bardzo podobny problem, wersja hala też 0.5.9

po włączeniu opcji HALD_VERBOSE i próbie restartu hala mam coś takiego w /var/log/messages:

```
Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2304]: 21:17:21.432 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2304]: 21:17:21.432 [I] hald.c:542: Will daemonize

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2304]: 21:17:21.432 [I] hald.c:543: Becoming a daemon

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.445 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-8BJIy6944E,guid=3b4f8aecd4498e898448db004697cfc1

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.448 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 2306

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.448 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.fr$

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.449 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.450 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x8095938

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.483 [I] mmap_cache.c:161: Regenerating fdi cache..

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.484 [E] hald_runner.c:797: Error running 'hald-generate-fdi-cache --force': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply$

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.484 [I] mmap_cache.c:137: In regen_cache_cb exit_type=2, return_code=0

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.484 [E] mmap_cache.c:190: fdi cache regeneration failed!

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.484 [I] mmap_cache.c:193: fdi cache generation done

Jul 13 21:17:21 dark hald[2305]: 21:17:21.484 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1184025367

Jul 13 21:17:37 dark MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Jul 13 21:17:37 dark Bank 1: 9000000000000151
```

----------

## argasek

W tym wątku padły następujące sugestie:

1) włączenie Inotify w jądrze

2) remerge linux-headers i glibc

----------

## vanbastek

Podłączę się.

Wczoraj zainstalowałem gphoto2, dziś rano przy uruchamianiu kompa hal zdechł.

Analizująć ten temat:

1) przemergowałem hal

2) przemergowałem linux-headers i glibc

3) przemergowałem też dbus

I kupa

```
Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7195]: 16:23:41.487 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9.1

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7195]: 16:23:41.488 [I] hald.c:542: Will daemonize

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7195]: 16:23:41.488 [I] hald.c:543: Becoming a daemon

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7199]: 16:23:41.489 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-5KoG9PCCWM,guid=4720284a1ea3b523bb742400469a2ded

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7199]: 16:23:41.604 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 7200

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7199]: 16:23:41.604 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7199]: 16:23:41.605 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7199]: 16:23:41.605 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x554390

Jul 15 16:23:41 brainiac hald[7199]: 16:23:41.606 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1184509008
```

EDIT: inotify też mam

----------

## argasek

Bug #168526. Niektórym osobom pomógł remerge hal-info.

----------

## znal

dobra, jest postęp  :Smile: 

nie ma niby żadnych błędów typu [E], ale hal dalej nie startuje

końcówka logu:

```
21:02:50.107 [I] coldplug.c:246: found in udevdb '/sys/block/ram0' '/dev/rd/0'

21:02:50.107 [I] osspec.c:528: Synthesizing powermgmt events...

21:02:50.107 [I] osspec.c:538: No powermgmt capabilities

21:02:50.107 [I] osspec.c:540: Done synthesizing events

scandir: No such file or directory

21:02:50.113 [I] device_info.c:1424: *** Matched file /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-power-mgmt-policy.fdi

21:02:50.114 [I] device_info.c:1424: *** Matched file /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi

scandir: No such file or directory

21:02:50.114 [I] util.c:972: Add callouts for udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer

process 7313: dbus message iterator looks uninitialized or corrupted

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

*** [DIE] hald_runner.c:runner_died():69 : Runner died
```

oczywiście próbowałem wszystkiego z tego topicu + remerge dbusa  :Sad: 

tu jest opisany podobny problem niestety bez odpowiedzi: http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-amd64@lists.gentoo.org/msg06936.html

wklejam jeszcze trochę info:

```
koral ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 08 Aug 2007 12:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/other"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl acpi alsa amarok apache2 arts bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode exif expat ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gmp gpm gtk2 hal hash iconv ieee1394 imap ip3100 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde lame libg++ live lm_sensors mhash midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection scanner sdl servicetools session slang sms soap spell spl sse ssl subversion symlink tcpd tiff tlen tokenizer toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xinetd xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

koral ~ # emerge -pv hal dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7.1-r5] USE="acpi* crypt -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc -pcmcia (-selinux) (-dmi%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

----------

## andyk

Witam

Kiedyś miałem podobną sytuację po aktualizacji hal do wersji > 0.5.7.1

Spróbuj skompilować hal'a z wyłączoną w make.conf flagą : -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT  dla CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS ( globalnie ).

Gdzieś na tym forum była także informacja jak wyłączyć  -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT  dla konkretnego pakietu:

w /etc/portage utwórz katalog env w nim katalog sys-apps.

w /etc/portage/env/sys-apps utwórz plik hal o takiej zawartości ( głowy za to że jest poprawna nie dam  :Wink:  ):

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}"

CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS// -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT/}" 

ale tego ostatniego rozwiązania nie sprawdzałem.

----------

## Arfrever

 *andyk wrote:*   

> Gdzieś na tym forum była także informacja jak wyłączyć -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT dla konkretnego pakietu

 

Wciąż tu jest   :Smile:  .

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

hmm próbowałem jedynie czegoś takiego:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe" CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe" emerge hal
```

 nie wiem czy to daje taki sam efekt, ale nie pomogło  :Sad: 

ale dzięki za info, spróbuje też tego drugiego sposobu wyłączania -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT

UPDATE:

zrobiłem tak jak było napisane w tamtym poście i jest kolejna zmiana  :Smile: 

teraz ładowanie hala staje na takim etapie:

```
30989: 20:00:59.476: ntfs.c:108 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.476: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.476: cramfs.c:48 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.476: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.476: romfs.c:40 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.476: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.476: hpfs.c:41 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.476: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.477: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x2200

30989: 20:00:59.477: sysv.c:98 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.477: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x200(512), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.477: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.477: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x600

30989: 20:00:59.477: minix.c:73 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.477: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.477: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x600

30989: 20:00:59.477: ocfs.c:135 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.477: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.478: ocfs.c:173 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.478: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.478: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x600

30989: 20:00:59.478: vxfs.c:40 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.478: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x200(512), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.478: squashfs.c:39 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.478: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x200(512), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.478: netware.c:85 probing at offset 0x0

30989: 20:00:59.478: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x200

30989: 20:00:59.478: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x1200

[30989]: 20:00:59.478 [I] probe-volume.c:627: volume_id_probe_all returned -1

[30989]: 20:00:59.479 [I] probe-volume.c:700: Loading part table

[30989]: 20:00:59.479 [I] partutil.c:431: No MSDOS_MAGIC found

[30989]: 20:00:59.479 [I] partutil.c:860: MSDOS partition table detected

[30989]: 20:00:59.479 [I] probe-volume.c:706: Looking at part table

[30989]: 20:00:59.479 [I] probe-volume.c:779: Done looking at part table

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:1240: volume.block_size -> 512

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:1248: volume.size -> 1024

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: info.product -> Volume

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:4711: ************************

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:4712: Client to local_server was disconnected for 80a1a78

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:4713: ************************

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:4752: ***************************

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:4753: ********* unregistered 80a1a78

20:00:59.480 [I] hald_dbus.c:4754: ***************************

/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume exited

20:00:59.481 [I] blockdev.c:373: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

20:00:59.482 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part3_size_1024

20:00:59.482 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part3_size_1024

20:00:59.482 [I] coldplug.c:213: pool_num_freed = 840 (of 846)

20:00:59.482 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/block/sda/sda4/range'

20:00:59.482 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/block/sda/sda4'->'/sys/block/sda'

20:00:59.482 [I] blockdev.c:654: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/sda/sda4 dev=/dev/sda4 is_part=1, parent=0x0809dec0

Run started hald-probe-volume (10000) (0)

!  full path is '/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume', program_dir is '/usr/libexec'

20:00:59.485 [I] hald_dbus.c:4766: ***************************

20:00:59.485 [I] hald_dbus.c:4767: ********* got a connection 80a5858

20:00:59.485 [I] hald_dbus.c:4768: ***************************

[30990]: 20:00:59.485 [D] probe-volume.c:381: Doing probe-volume for /dev/sda4

[30990]: 20:00:59.486 [D] probe-volume.c:392: volume.block_size = 512

[30990]: 20:00:59.486 [D] probe-volume.c:396: volume.size = 18556231680

[30990]: 20:00:59.487 [I] probe-volume.c:625: invoking volume_id_probe_all, offset=0, size=0

30990: 20:00:59.487: volume_id.c:351 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.487: linux_raid.c:70 probing at offset 0x452080000, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.487: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452080000(18556125184), len 0x800

30990: 20:00:59.487: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452080000 len:0x800

30990: 20:00:59.487: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x452080000, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.487: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452080000(18556125184), len 0x800

30990: 20:00:59.488: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.488: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30990: 20:00:59.488: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x800

30990: 20:00:59.488: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x1000, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.488: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x800

30990: 20:00:59.488: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x1800

30990: 20:00:59.488: ddf_raid.c:49 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.488: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099e00(18556231168), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.488: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452099e00 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.488: isw_raid.c:47 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099c00(18556230656), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452099c00 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.489: lsi_raid.c:42 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099e00(18556231168), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452099e00 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099e00(18556231168), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.489: silicon_raid.c:57 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099e00(18556231168), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.489: nvidia_raid.c:45 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099c00(18556230656), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.489: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452099c00 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: promise_raid.c:46 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452092200(18556199424), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452092200 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x45207a200(18556101120), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x45207a200 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x45207a000(18556100608), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x45207a000 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452098000(18556223488), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452098000 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452068200(18556027392), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.490: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452068200 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.491: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452098a00(18556226048), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.491: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452098a00 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.491: adaptec_raid.c:90 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.491: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099e00(18556231168), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.491: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x452099e00 len:0x200

30990: 20:00:59.491: jmicron_raid.c:43 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.491: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x452099e00(18556231168), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.492: lvm.c:49 probing at offset 0x0

30990: 20:00:59.492: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

30990: 20:00:59.492: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30990: 20:00:59.492: highpoint.c:52 probing at offset 0x0

30990: 20:00:59.492: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.492: volume_id.c:382 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x45209a000

30990: 20:00:59.492: fat.c:273 probing at offset 0x0

30990: 20:00:59.492: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x400

30990: 20:00:59.492: linux_swap.c:46 probing at offset 0x0

30990: 20:00:59.492: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

30990: 20:00:59.492: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1ff6(8182), len 0xa

30990: 20:00:59.493: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x2000

30990: 20:00:59.493: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3ff6(16374), len 0xa

30990: 20:00:59.493: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x4000

30990: 20:00:59.493: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

30990: 20:00:59.493: xfs.c:48 probing at offset 0x0

30990: 20:00:59.493: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.493: ext.c:84 probing at offset 0x0

30990: 20:00:59.493: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.494: reiserfs.c:63 probing at offset 0x0

30990: 20:00:59.494: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x200

30990: 20:00:59.494: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x10200

[30990]: 20:00:59.494 [I] probe-volume.c:627: volume_id_probe_all returned 0

[30990]: 20:00:59.494 [D] probe-volume.c:123: volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'

[30990]: 20:00:59.494 [D] probe-volume.c:128: volume.fstype = 'reiserfs'

[30990]: 20:00:59.494 [D] probe-volume.c:132: volume.fsversion = '3.6'

[30990]: 20:00:59.495 [D] probe-volume.c:136: volume.uuid = '91fa9179-a4e4-470d-9ead-99ac69e5153f'

[30990]: 20:00:59.495 [I] probe-volume.c:700: Loading part table

[30990]: 20:00:59.495 [I] partutil.c:431: No MSDOS_MAGIC found

[30990]: 20:00:59.495 [I] partutil.c:860: MSDOS partition table detected

[30990]: 20:00:59.495 [I] probe-volume.c:706: Looking at part table

[30990]: 20:00:59.495 [I] probe-volume.c:779: Done looking at part table

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1240: volume.block_size -> 512

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1248: volume.size -> 18556231680

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsusage -> filesystem

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fstype -> reiserfs

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsversion -> 3.6

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.uuid -> 91fa9179-a4e4-470d-9ead-99ac69e5153f

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: info.product -> Volume (reiserfs)

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.partition.scheme -> mbr

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.partition.type -> 0x83

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.partition.label ->

20:00:59.496 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.partition.uuid ->

20:00:59.497 [I] hald_dbus.c:4711: ************************

20:00:59.497 [I] hald_dbus.c:4712: Client to local_server was disconnected for 80a5858

20:00:59.497 [I] hald_dbus.c:4713: ************************

20:00:59.497 [I] hald_dbus.c:4752: ***************************

20:00:59.497 [I] hald_dbus.c:4753: ********* unregistered 80a5858

20:00:59.497 [I] hald_dbus.c:4754: ***************************

/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume exited

20:00:59.498 [I] blockdev.c:373: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

20:00:59.498 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_91fa9179_a4e4_470d_9ead_99ac69e5153f

20:00:59.499 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_91fa9179_a4e4_470d_9ead_99ac69e5153f

20:00:59.499 [I] coldplug.c:213: pool_num_freed = 841 (of 846)

20:00:59.499 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/block/sda/sda5/range'

20:00:59.499 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/block/sda/sda5'->'/sys/block/sda'

20:00:59.499 [I] blockdev.c:654: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/sda/sda5 dev=/dev/sda5 is_part=1, parent=0x0809dec0

Run started hald-probe-volume (10000) (0)

!  full path is '/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume', program_dir is '/usr/libexec'

20:00:59.502 [I] hald_dbus.c:4766: ***************************

20:00:59.502 [I] hald_dbus.c:4767: ********* got a connection 80a75f8

20:00:59.502 [I] hald_dbus.c:4768: ***************************

[30991]: 20:00:59.502 [D] probe-volume.c:381: Doing probe-volume for /dev/sda5

[30991]: 20:00:59.502 [D] probe-volume.c:392: volume.block_size = 512

[30991]: 20:00:59.503 [D] probe-volume.c:396: volume.size = 52427902464

[30991]: 20:00:59.503 [I] probe-volume.c:625: invoking volume_id_probe_all, offset=0, size=0

30991: 20:00:59.504: volume_id.c:351 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.504: linux_raid.c:70 probing at offset 0xc34f10000, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.504: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f10000(52427816960), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.504: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f10000 len:0x800

30991: 20:00:59.504: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0xc34f10000, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.504: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f10000(52427816960), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.504: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.504: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.504: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x800

30991: 20:00:59.505: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x1000, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.505: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.505: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x1800

30991: 20:00:59.505: ddf_raid.c:49 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.505: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24c00(52427901952), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.505: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f24c00 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.505: isw_raid.c:47 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.505: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24a00(52427901440), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.505: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f24a00 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.505: lsi_raid.c:42 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.505: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24c00(52427901952), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.506: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f24c00 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.506: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24c00(52427901952), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.506: silicon_raid.c:57 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.506: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24c00(52427901952), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.506: nvidia_raid.c:45 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.506: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24a00(52427901440), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.506: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f24a00 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.506: promise_raid.c:46 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.506: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f1d000(52427870208), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.506: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f1d000 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.507: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f05000(52427771904), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.507: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f05000 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.507: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f04e00(52427771392), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.507: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f04e00 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.507: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f22e00(52427894272), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f22e00 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34ef3000(52427698176), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34ef3000 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f23800(52427896832), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f23800 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: adaptec_raid.c:90 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24c00(52427901952), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc34f24c00 len:0x200

30991: 20:00:59.508: jmicron_raid.c:43 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.508: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc34f24c00(52427901952), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.509: lvm.c:49 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.509: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.509: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.509: highpoint.c:52 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.509: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.509: volume_id.c:382 probing at offset 0x0, size 0xc34f24e00

30991: 20:00:59.509: fat.c:273 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.509: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x400

30991: 20:00:59.509: linux_swap.c:46 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.509: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

30991: 20:00:59.509: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1ff6(8182), len 0xa

30991: 20:00:59.510: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x2000

30991: 20:00:59.510: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3ff6(16374), len 0xa

30991: 20:00:59.510: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x4000

30991: 20:00:59.510: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

30991: 20:00:59.510: xfs.c:48 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.510: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.510: ext.c:84 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.510: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.510: reiserfs.c:63 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.510: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.511: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x10200

30991: 20:00:59.511: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.588: jfs.c:48 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.588: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.588: udf.c:75 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.588: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.588: iso9660.c:62 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.588: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.588: hfs.c:189 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.589: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.589: ufs.c:178 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.589: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.589: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.589: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.589: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x10800

30991: 20:00:59.589: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x40000(262144), len 0x800

30991: 20:00:59.589: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x40000 len:0x800

30991: 20:00:59.590: ntfs.c:108 probing at offset 0x0

30991: 20:00:59.590: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30991: 20:00:59.590: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc0000c00(3221228544), len 0x400

30991: 20:00:59.590: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc0000c00 len:0x400

[30991]: 20:00:59.590 [I] probe-volume.c:627: volume_id_probe_all returned 0

[30991]: 20:00:59.590 [D] probe-volume.c:123: volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'

[30991]: 20:00:59.590 [D] probe-volume.c:128: volume.fstype = 'ntfs'

[30991]: 20:00:59.590 [D] probe-volume.c:132: volume.fsversion = '3.1'

[30991]: 20:00:59.590 [D] probe-volume.c:136: volume.uuid = 'A868CA2068C9ECDE'

[30991]: 20:00:59.590 [I] probe-volume.c:700: Loading part table

[30991]: 20:00:59.591 [I] partutil.c:431: No MSDOS_MAGIC found

[30991]: 20:00:59.591 [I] partutil.c:860: MSDOS partition table detected

[30991]: 20:00:59.591 [I] probe-volume.c:706: Looking at part table

[30991]: 20:00:59.591 [I] probe-volume.c:779: Done looking at part table

20:00:59.591 [I] hald_dbus.c:1240: volume.block_size -> 512

20:00:59.591 [I] hald_dbus.c:1248: volume.size -> 52427902464

20:00:59.591 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsusage -> filesystem

20:00:59.591 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fstype -> ntfs

20:00:59.591 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsversion -> 3.1

20:00:59.591 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.uuid -> A868CA2068C9ECDE

20:00:59.591 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: info.product -> Volume (ntfs)

20:00:59.592 [I] hald_dbus.c:4711: ************************

20:00:59.592 [I] hald_dbus.c:4712: Client to local_server was disconnected for 80a75f8

20:00:59.592 [I] hald_dbus.c:4713: ************************

20:00:59.592 [I] hald_dbus.c:4752: ***************************

20:00:59.592 [I] hald_dbus.c:4753: ********* unregistered 80a75f8

20:00:59.592 [I] hald_dbus.c:4754: ***************************

/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume exited

20:00:59.593 [I] blockdev.c:373: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

20:00:59.594 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_A868CA2068C9ECDE

20:00:59.594 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_A868CA2068C9ECDE

20:00:59.594 [I] coldplug.c:213: pool_num_freed = 842 (of 846)

20:00:59.594 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/block/sda/sda6/range'

20:00:59.594 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/block/sda/sda6'->'/sys/block/sda'

20:00:59.594 [I] blockdev.c:654: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/sda/sda6 dev=/dev/sda6 is_part=1, parent=0x0809dec0

Run started hald-probe-volume (10000) (0)

!  full path is '/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume', program_dir is '/usr/libexec'

20:00:59.597 [I] hald_dbus.c:4766: ***************************

20:00:59.597 [I] hald_dbus.c:4767: ********* got a connection 80a6048

20:00:59.597 [I] hald_dbus.c:4768: ***************************

[30992]: 20:00:59.598 [D] probe-volume.c:381: Doing probe-volume for /dev/sda6

[30992]: 20:00:59.598 [D] probe-volume.c:392: volume.block_size = 512

[30992]: 20:00:59.598 [D] probe-volume.c:396: volume.size = 15150933504

[30992]: 20:00:59.599 [I] probe-volume.c:625: invoking volume_id_probe_all, offset=0, size=0

30992: 20:00:59.599: volume_id.c:351 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.599: linux_raid.c:70 probing at offset 0x3870f0000, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.599: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3870f0000(15150809088), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.599: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x3870f0000 len:0x800

30992: 20:00:59.600: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x3870f0000, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.600: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3870f0000(15150809088), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.600: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.600: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.600: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x800

30992: 20:00:59.600: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x1000, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.600: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.600: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x1800

30992: 20:00:59.600: ddf_raid.c:49 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.600: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e400(15150932992), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.601: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x38710e400 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.601: isw_raid.c:47 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.601: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e200(15150932480), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.601: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x38710e200 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.601: lsi_raid.c:42 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.601: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e400(15150932992), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.601: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x38710e400 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.601: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e400(15150932992), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.602: silicon_raid.c:57 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.602: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e400(15150932992), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.602: nvidia_raid.c:45 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.602: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e200(15150932480), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.602: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x38710e200 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.602: promise_raid.c:46 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.602: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x387106800(15150901248), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.602: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x387106800 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.602: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3870ee800(15150802944), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.602: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x3870ee800 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3870ee600(15150802432), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x3870ee600 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710c600(15150925312), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x38710c600 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3870dc800(15150729216), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x3870dc800 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710d000(15150927872), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x38710d000 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: adaptec_raid.c:90 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e400(15150932992), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.603: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x38710e400 len:0x200

30992: 20:00:59.604: jmicron_raid.c:43 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.604: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x38710e400(15150932992), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.604: lvm.c:49 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.604: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.604: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.604: highpoint.c:52 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.604: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.604: volume_id.c:382 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x38710e600

30992: 20:00:59.604: fat.c:273 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.604: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x400

30992: 20:00:59.604: linux_swap.c:46 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1ff6(8182), len 0xa

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x2000

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3ff6(16374), len 0xa

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x4000

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

30992: 20:00:59.605: xfs.c:48 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.605: ext.c:84 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.605: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.606: reiserfs.c:63 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.606: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.606: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x10200

30992: 20:00:59.606: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.606: jfs.c:48 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.606: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.606: udf.c:75 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.606: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.607: iso9660.c:62 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.607: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.607: hfs.c:189 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.607: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.607: ufs.c:178 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.607: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.607: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.607: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.607: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x10800

30992: 20:00:59.607: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x40000(262144), len 0x800

30992: 20:00:59.608: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x40000 len:0x800

30992: 20:00:59.608: ntfs.c:108 probing at offset 0x0

30992: 20:00:59.608: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30992: 20:00:59.608: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xc0000c00(3221228544), len 0x400

30992: 20:00:59.608: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0xc0000c00 len:0x400

[30992]: 20:00:59.608 [I] probe-volume.c:627: volume_id_probe_all returned 0

[30992]: 20:00:59.608 [D] probe-volume.c:123: volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'

[30992]: 20:00:59.608 [D] probe-volume.c:128: volume.fstype = 'ntfs'

[30992]: 20:00:59.608 [D] probe-volume.c:132: volume.fsversion = '3.1'

[30992]: 20:00:59.609 [D] probe-volume.c:136: volume.uuid = 'C6E4D703E4D6F4A1'

[30992]: 20:00:59.609 [I] probe-volume.c:700: Loading part table

[30992]: 20:00:59.609 [I] partutil.c:431: No MSDOS_MAGIC found

[30992]: 20:00:59.609 [I] partutil.c:860: MSDOS partition table detected

[30992]: 20:00:59.609 [I] probe-volume.c:706: Looking at part table

[30992]: 20:00:59.610 [I] probe-volume.c:779: Done looking at part table

20:00:59.610 [I] hald_dbus.c:1240: volume.block_size -> 512

20:00:59.610 [I] hald_dbus.c:1248: volume.size -> 15150933504

20:00:59.610 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsusage -> filesystem

20:00:59.610 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fstype -> ntfs

20:00:59.610 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsversion -> 3.1

20:00:59.610 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.uuid -> C6E4D703E4D6F4A1

20:00:59.610 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: info.product -> Volume (ntfs)

20:00:59.611 [I] hald_dbus.c:4711: ************************

20:00:59.611 [I] hald_dbus.c:4712: Client to local_server was disconnected for 80a6048

20:00:59.611 [I] hald_dbus.c:4713: ************************

20:00:59.611 [I] hald_dbus.c:4752: ***************************

20:00:59.611 [I] hald_dbus.c:4753: ********* unregistered 80a6048

20:00:59.611 [I] hald_dbus.c:4754: ***************************

/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume exited

20:00:59.612 [I] blockdev.c:373: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

20:00:59.613 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_C6E4D703E4D6F4A1

20:00:59.613 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_C6E4D703E4D6F4A1

20:00:59.613 [I] coldplug.c:213: pool_num_freed = 843 (of 846)

20:00:59.613 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/block/sda/sda7/range'

20:00:59.613 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/block/sda/sda7'->'/sys/block/sda'

20:00:59.613 [I] blockdev.c:654: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/sda/sda7 dev=/dev/sda7 is_part=1, parent=0x0809dec0

Run started hald-probe-volume (10000) (0)

!  full path is '/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume', program_dir is '/usr/libexec'

20:00:59.616 [I] hald_dbus.c:4766: ***************************

20:00:59.616 [I] hald_dbus.c:4767: ********* got a connection 8152b58

20:00:59.616 [I] hald_dbus.c:4768: ***************************

[30993]: 20:00:59.617 [D] probe-volume.c:381: Doing probe-volume for /dev/sda7

[30993]: 20:00:59.617 [D] probe-volume.c:392: volume.block_size = 512

[30993]: 20:00:59.617 [D] probe-volume.c:396: volume.size = 534578688

[30993]: 20:00:59.618 [I] probe-volume.c:625: invoking volume_id_probe_all, offset=0, size=0

30993: 20:00:59.618: volume_id.c:351 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.618: linux_raid.c:70 probing at offset 0x1fdc0000, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.618: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdc0000(534511616), len 0x800

30993: 20:00:59.618: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdc0000 len:0x800

30993: 20:00:59.618: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x1fdc0000, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.619: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdc0000(534511616), len 0x800

30993: 20:00:59.619: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.619: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30993: 20:00:59.619: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x800

30993: 20:00:59.619: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x1000, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.619: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x800

30993: 20:00:59.619: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x1800

30993: 20:00:59.619: ddf_raid.c:49 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.619: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0400(534578176), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.619: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdd0400 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.620: isw_raid.c:47 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.620: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0200(534577664), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.620: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdd0200 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.620: lsi_raid.c:42 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.620: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0400(534578176), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.620: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdd0400 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.620: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0400(534578176), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.620: silicon_raid.c:57 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.620: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0400(534578176), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.620: nvidia_raid.c:45 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.620: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0200(534577664), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdd0200 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: promise_raid.c:46 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdc8800(534546432), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdc8800 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdb0800(534448128), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdb0800 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdb0600(534447616), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdb0600 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdce600(534570496), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdce600 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.621: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fd9e800(534374400), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fd9e800 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdcf000(534573056), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdcf000 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.622: adaptec_raid.c:90 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0400(534578176), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x1fdd0400 len:0x200

30993: 20:00:59.622: jmicron_raid.c:43 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1fdd0400(534578176), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.622: lvm.c:49 probing at offset 0x0

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

30993: 20:00:59.622: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30993: 20:00:59.623: highpoint.c:52 probing at offset 0x0

30993: 20:00:59.623: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

30993: 20:00:59.623: volume_id.c:382 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x1fdd0600

30993: 20:00:59.623: fat.c:273 probing at offset 0x0

30993: 20:00:59.623: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x400

30993: 20:00:59.623: linux_swap.c:46 probing at offset 0x0

30993: 20:00:59.623: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

30993: 20:00:59.623: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x42c

[30993]: 20:00:59.623 [I] probe-volume.c:627: volume_id_probe_all returned 0

[30993]: 20:00:59.623 [D] probe-volume.c:123: volume.fsusage = 'other'

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [D] probe-volume.c:128: volume.fstype = 'swap'

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [D] probe-volume.c:132: volume.fsversion = '2'

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [D] probe-volume.c:136: volume.uuid = 'f8247165-5d8a-43ac-9f97-27647aefd64f'

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [I] probe-volume.c:700: Loading part table

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [I] partutil.c:431: No MSDOS_MAGIC found

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [I] partutil.c:860: MSDOS partition table detected

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [I] probe-volume.c:706: Looking at part table

[30993]: 20:00:59.624 [I] probe-volume.c:779: Done looking at part table

20:00:59.625 [I] hald_dbus.c:1240: volume.block_size -> 512

20:00:59.625 [I] hald_dbus.c:1248: volume.size -> 534578688

20:00:59.625 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsusage -> other

20:00:59.625 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fstype -> swap

20:00:59.625 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsversion -> 2

20:00:59.625 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.uuid -> f8247165-5d8a-43ac-9f97-27647aefd64f

20:00:59.625 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: info.product -> Volume (swap)

20:00:59.626 [I] hald_dbus.c:4711: ************************

20:00:59.626 [I] hald_dbus.c:4712: Client to local_server was disconnected for 8152b58

20:00:59.626 [I] hald_dbus.c:4713: ************************

20:00:59.626 [I] hald_dbus.c:4752: ***************************

20:00:59.626 [I] hald_dbus.c:4753: ********* unregistered 8152b58

20:00:59.626 [I] hald_dbus.c:4754: ***************************

/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume exited

20:00:59.627 [I] blockdev.c:373: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

20:00:59.627 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f8247165_5d8a_43ac_9f97_27647aefd64f

20:00:59.627 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f8247165_5d8a_43ac_9f97_27647aefd64f

20:00:59.627 [I] coldplug.c:213: pool_num_freed = 844 (of 846)

20:00:59.627 [E] util.c:190: Cannot open '/sys/block/sda/sda8/range'

20:00:59.627 [I] osspec.c:892: hal_util_find_known_parent: '/sys/block/sda/sda8'->'/sys/block/sda'

20:00:59.627 [I] blockdev.c:654: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/sda/sda8 dev=/dev/sda8 is_part=1, parent=0x0809dec0

Run started hald-probe-volume (10000) (0)

!  full path is '/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume', program_dir is '/usr/libexec'

20:00:59.700 [I] hald_dbus.c:4766: ***************************

20:00:59.700 [I] hald_dbus.c:4767: ********* got a connection 8153370

20:00:59.700 [I] hald_dbus.c:4768: ***************************

[30994]: 20:00:59.701 [D] probe-volume.c:381: Doing probe-volume for /dev/sda8

[30994]: 20:00:59.701 [D] probe-volume.c:392: volume.block_size = 512

[30994]: 20:00:59.701 [D] probe-volume.c:396: volume.size = 12050002944

[30994]: 20:00:59.702 [I] probe-volume.c:625: invoking volume_id_probe_all, offset=0, size=0

30994: 20:00:59.702: volume_id.c:351 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.702: linux_raid.c:70 probing at offset 0x2ce3b0000, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.703: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3b0000(12049907712), len 0x800

30994: 20:00:59.703: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3b0000 len:0x800

30994: 20:00:59.703: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x2ce3b0000, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.703: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3b0000(12049907712), len 0x800

30994: 20:00:59.703: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.703: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30994: 20:00:59.703: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x800

30994: 20:00:59.704: linux_raid.c:124 probing at offset 0x1000, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.704: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x800

30994: 20:00:59.704: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x1800

30994: 20:00:59.704: ddf_raid.c:49 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.704: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7200(12050002432), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.704: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3c7200 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.704: isw_raid.c:47 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.704: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7000(12050001920), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.704: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3c7000 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.704: lsi_raid.c:42 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7200(12050002432), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3c7200 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7200(12050002432), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.705: silicon_raid.c:57 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7200(12050002432), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.705: nvidia_raid.c:45 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7000(12050001920), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3c7000 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.705: promise_raid.c:46 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3bf600(12049970688), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.705: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3bf600 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3a7600(12049872384), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3a7600 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3a7400(12049871872), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3a7400 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c5400(12049994752), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3c5400 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce395600(12049798656), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce395600 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c5e00(12049997312), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.706: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3c5e00 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.707: adaptec_raid.c:90 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.707: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7200(12050002432), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.707: util.c:391 read seekbuf off:0x2ce3c7200 len:0x200

30994: 20:00:59.707: jmicron_raid.c:43 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.707: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x2ce3c7200(12050002432), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.707: lvm.c:49 probing at offset 0x0

30994: 20:00:59.707: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

30994: 20:00:59.707: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

30994: 20:00:59.707: highpoint.c:52 probing at offset 0x0

30994: 20:00:59.707: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.707: volume_id.c:382 probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2ce3c7400

30994: 20:00:59.708: fat.c:273 probing at offset 0x0

30994: 20:00:59.708: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x400

30994: 20:00:59.708: linux_swap.c:46 probing at offset 0x0

30994: 20:00:59.708: util.c:342 get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

30994: 20:00:59.708: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x1ff6(8182), len 0xa

30994: 20:00:59.708: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x2000

30994: 20:00:59.708: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x3ff6(16374), len 0xa

30994: 20:00:59.708: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x4000

30994: 20:00:59.708: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

30994: 20:00:59.708: xfs.c:48 probing at offset 0x0

30994: 20:00:59.709: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.709: ext.c:84 probing at offset 0x0

30994: 20:00:59.709: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.709: reiserfs.c:63 probing at offset 0x0

30994: 20:00:59.709: util.c:342 get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x200

30994: 20:00:59.709: util.c:355 read sbbuf len:0x10200

[30994]: 20:00:59.709 [I] probe-volume.c:627: volume_id_probe_all returned 0

[30994]: 20:00:59.709 [D] probe-volume.c:123: volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [D] probe-volume.c:128: volume.fstype = 'reiserfs'

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [D] probe-volume.c:132: volume.fsversion = '3.6'

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [D] probe-volume.c:136: volume.uuid = 'b7238681-1e98-472b-887a-1f4452902bfe'

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [I] probe-volume.c:700: Loading part table

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [I] partutil.c:431: No MSDOS_MAGIC found

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [I] partutil.c:860: MSDOS partition table detected

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [I] probe-volume.c:706: Looking at part table

[30994]: 20:00:59.710 [I] probe-volume.c:779: Done looking at part table

20:00:59.711 [I] hald_dbus.c:1240: volume.block_size -> 512

20:00:59.711 [I] hald_dbus.c:1248: volume.size -> 12050002944

20:00:59.711 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsusage -> filesystem

20:00:59.711 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fstype -> reiserfs

20:00:59.711 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.fsversion -> 3.6

20:00:59.711 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: volume.uuid -> b7238681-1e98-472b-887a-1f4452902bfe

20:00:59.711 [I] hald_dbus.c:1232: info.product -> Volume (reiserfs)

20:00:59.712 [I] hald_dbus.c:4711: ************************

20:00:59.712 [I] hald_dbus.c:4712: Client to local_server was disconnected for 8153370

20:00:59.712 [I] hald_dbus.c:4713: ************************

20:00:59.712 [I] hald_dbus.c:4752: ***************************

20:00:59.712 [I] hald_dbus.c:4753: ********* unregistered 8153370

20:00:59.712 [I] hald_dbus.c:4754: ***************************

/usr/libexec/hald-probe-volume exited

20:00:59.713 [I] blockdev.c:373: entering; exit_type=0, return_code=0

20:00:59.714 [I] blockdev.c:127: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_b7238681_1e98_472b_887a_1f4452902bfe

20:00:59.714 [I] hald.c:107: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_b7238681_1e98_472b_887a_1f4452902bfe

20:00:59.714 [I] coldplug.c:213: pool_num_freed = 845 (of 846)

20:00:59.714 [I] coldplug.c:216: Freeing whole pool

20:00:59.714 [I] acpi.c:1337: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/button/power/PWRB acpi_type=11, parent=0x00000000

20:00:59.715 [I] acpi.c:1337: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/button/power/PWRF acpi_type=11, parent=0x00000000

20:00:59.715 [I] hald.c:715: Device probing completed

20:00:59.715 [I] hald_dbus.c:5173: entering

20:00:59.716 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

20:00:59.716 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

[30985]: 20:01:01.100 [I] addon-storage.c:346: Checking whether device /dev/hda is locked on HAL

[30985]: 20:01:01.101 [I] addon-storage.c:354: ... device /dev/hda is not locked on HAL

```

----------

